# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  كلية الحقوق و العلوم السياسه جامعه بيروت العربيه

## hazem zizo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  (اى حد ياجماعه من جامعه يبيروت العربيه كليه الحقوق و العلوم السياسيه ) انا ممكن اساعدة انا ان شأء الله انا رايح الليسانسة باذن الله

----------


## Omani

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته (اى حد ياجماعه من جامعه يبيروت العربيه كليه الحقوق و العلوم السياسيه ) انا ممكن اساعدة انا ان شأء الله انا رايح الليسانسة باذن الله


 
مش فاهم هنا بتقصد ايه

بس أنا عايز أنجح

----------

